# Frontline Plus_ splitting dosage



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Good Morning, 

With two cockapoos, I had heard it was ok to split the dosage a larger size of frontline plus. Two vets have confirmed this method. But neither seems to have any feedback on the new generic Frontline plus- fiproguard.

Has anyone here, split the dosage or used the generic? 

thanks!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

*splitting dosages*

I don't know about Frontline, but the vet for the rescue group I volunteer for has suggested we purchase the large size animal revolution and use it on our cats--4 or 5 cats to each vial. He said it's all the same concentrations, just more volume in the larger sizes. It's saved us a lot of money. I'm guessing it would be the same.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. I have yet to buy the bigger size. But that is what I had heard also. I had seen some Kits on Amazon to do this, but it was for the wrong size. Im sure they are out there somewhere....


----------

